# Sunlit Waters



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

I was looking for a photo of the Sunlit Waters Lt 377 built in Selby 1948. Renamed Boston Swift and sold here in Canada 1954. Sold to Aberdeen in 1957 and renamed the Swiftburn. 

Thanks


----------

